# Potty Regression-need advice



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

My Hav is 8 1/2 months old. He is usually confined to our entire kitchen w/o a crate. He usually does fine in the kitchen and we are starting to tether him around the rest of the house. About two weeks ago, we took him to Florida and he did great on the trip, (only 2-3 accidents all week ). Since we have gotten home, he has had accidents almost daily. We taught him to ring a bell to go out, but now he rings the bell constantly and we are not sure when he really has to go. I have gone back to restrictig his water to every 2-3 hours, so I can time things better, but I am not sure what is causing this regression. Any Advice?
Thanks,
JCChaplin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think this has happened to just about every forum member, and the age of your pup seems to be "that" age. I think any change to their environment can cause a brain freeze and they regress. 

Just this morning, I went into the bathroom and found pee and poop in there. I don't know who did it, because Kodi was acting guilty and Shelby always acts like the innocent one. Kodi hasn't had an accident since he's 7 mos. Shelby hasn't had an accident for about 6 weeks, but it was probably her.

Going back to square one is the best thing. Just do what you are doing until he gets back on track.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is really common, if you do a search you can find alot to read on it. Most of us have had the problem....here is a thread on it that would be good to read.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=771&highlight=REGRESSION


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you! I thought that I read something somewhere about this. I will just stick it out and hopefully, he will come around. It's very funny, though, because we took him with us but we had to leave our big dog home because she can't go on the plane and I would never put her in with the luggage. I think they both got used to some "alone" time and they really became territorial when we got home. The Hav actually peed on my other dog! He's still so cute that it's hard to get mad at him! Lucky for him!
Thanks,
JCChaplin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes!

I've been through this and STILL will find an occasional "accident".She will go weeks and be fine, ringing the bell, etc. and then WHAM! Just go someplace random in the house. It drives me crazy because I know she is a very smart dog and knows better. I have to go back to square one and take her out every few hours and I've also put her in her crate (she hates the crate, so that usually buys me a month or two with NO accidents) lol

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

This is so true. Everyone has been so good then last night, whoops - gee mom it was so much more convenient to go in the house. So back to the crates for night night.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow - Do you think there is something in the stars ??? Something seems to be going topsy!!

- my two have been the same as well .. We were doing very well and then they had a problem with a tummy upset that required a diet change . EVer since we have been in the desert it has been trying and challenging . Things settled down for a while but the past two days they have both taken turns . If I had a naughty chair they would be on it .. This morning I left the kitchen for 5 minutes and came backl to two presents after we had just been for a good walk .. 
I put them in the crate as well for a time out as it seems to be the only thing that works ..
I agree it has nothing to do with being smart - It must have to do with change of living quarters and the reestablishing territories boundaries and security .. It gets so old and frustrating as Cosmo knows we do not do this in the house after a walk .. 
I do not remember my other dogs acting out in this fashion .. I know my shorthair did not do this .. I prefer a pout to the poop thank you.. .. t


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ach! This thread strikes fear and dread in my heart. We leave in 10 days for FL. So now that I am armed with knowledge I guess I'll know what to expect :frusty:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I am having a terrible problem with this with one of my dogs. Augie is just driving me crazy and I am going to have to start from square one. There are always so many things going on in our lives that it is hard to concentrate on just them. There are always changes and they seem to adjust to people, places but it is at home. What is it. I need a professional for this breed. They know what is going on and they are sneaky about it. They look at you with those beautiful eyes and think, I am sorry, please forgive me and we do. I am going to have to hire a person to help me. My husband is at the end of his rope. No pee pee in house, I am finding myself hiding the facts from him. Do any of you do that???????? My DH is not a patient man. I had to beg and plead for my babies.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All my guys regressed at about that age. It was so frustrating. They are all completely housebroken now, so hang in there. It will just happen 1 day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

both my boys regressed a little at that age too-- but now (knock on wood) they are fine. Just go back to square one as was said before. it is the best advice.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola has been in a state of regression ever since she stayed at the Doggie Hotel for 5 nights about a month ago. She's fine when I am home and I always know when she needs to go out. She never poops when I am here, and uses the pee pad always. But as soon as I leave, even if for only 10 minutes and after a trip outside, she poops in the house. And if she is really cranky about me leaving, she will pee right next to the pad. I am going to have to start crating her when I leave, which makes me very unpopular with the neighbors, because she can bark for 2-3 hours straight. She likes to sleep in the crate,but hates to be in there during the day. She used to be fine home alone for a few hours, but that was before she turned 9 months. 

And now we are off to spay surgery on Tuesday...so I will be so worried about her and indulgent, of course. 

I hope that this too shall pass.


----------

